
Let's Run Lisp on a Microcontroller - dimonomid
http://dmitryfrank.com/articles/lisp_on_mcu
======
martyalain
I just read your interesting article. About thes Lisp/Scheme implementation I
guess that you are aware of some JS implementations following Peter Norvig
([http://norvig.com/lispy.html](http://norvig.com/lispy.html)) and this is my
own:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/index.php?view=lambdali...](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/index.php?view=lambdalisp)

I wrote too an "iconoclastic" Lisp/Scheme dialect built exclusively on regexps
which is extremely small and works fine in a wiki context:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/)

I wonder what you could think of such an approach and if regexps are
efficiently implemented in a Microcontroller.

Best regards Alain Marty

